# Favourite CNET Site(s)?



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Give us your thoughts


----------



## xJonny (Mar 31, 2008)

OH WEAL I LIEK DA WEBSZYITE CALLD

gbatemp.net


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 31, 2008)

You forgot GBAtemp.net

and cnet.com, the place I usually go to for some nice tech reviews.

And download.com, the place to download the crappiest software you can find.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 31, 2008)

i liked the one with boobs on it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 31, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> i liked the one with boobs on it.



Yeah ... that's believable ... you liking boobs lol


----------



## Minox (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't see any "None"-button o.0


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 31, 2008)

CNIT... WHO?
Who the hell are... CNIT?

I've never heard of CNIT... they must suck real bad.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> CNIT... WHO?
> Who the hell are... CNIT?
> 
> I've never heard of CNIT... they must suck real bad.



It's a U, not an I ... and it goes between the C and the N.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 31, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost as believable as you not loving dickpenis.
AUGH!
DICK IN THE EYE!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 31, 2008)

I NULLED MY VOTE MUTHAFFUUCCKKER!!!!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 31, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There speaks the voice of experience


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 31, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Jackreyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would explain a lot...
well I must say... I think a lot of their websites pwn...
How come the title is spelt wrong..


----------



## tomqman (Mar 31, 2008)

well gamefaqs but this is bullshit


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 31, 2008)

I like teh Gamefaqs.  Very fair mods and news that you can't get from elsewhere.  Plus the release dates are so damn reliable.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 31, 2008)

For a minute, I thought it said favourite C|UNT sites!


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 31, 2008)

I would like to vote for gbatemp


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 31, 2008)

What is this... Where is GBATemp and they should let us vote, which one we hate most. My vote would go for GameFAQ because of their forum (But the cheats section is awesome). If this is getting another GameFAQ-Forum this will be no place with future...


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 31, 2008)

GameFAQs.. so much games I would've never finished if it wasn't for that site XP


----------



## Brainy142 (Mar 31, 2008)

... where's download.com?


----------



## NYCvinster (Mar 31, 2008)

+100 pts for Hadrian's 'in your face' sarcasm.  I too wish there was a voting option to choose None of the Above.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Brainy142 said:
			
		

> ... where's download.com?


This is only sites in the CNET Networks Entertainment section.


----------



## Dead Ghost (Mar 31, 2008)

Where is the option for NONE?


----------



## Artheido (Mar 31, 2008)

GameFAQs is simply the best. GameSpot is great too. The only problem is their community.

Hopefully this is just a bad dream or an April Fools that is being masked up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean... CNet and GBAtemp don't exactly match >.>


----------



## elfsander (Mar 31, 2008)

I found a really interesting topic which made perfectly clear that this whole CNet taking over Gbatemp.net is a joke: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77489&st=0


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 31, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> For a minute, I thought it said favourite C|UNT sites!


it should...
Sinkhead just can't spell.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 31, 2008)

GameFAQ's, and to be honest it's only because the user content keeps it afloat. TV.com's content would be fine if it wasn't a bloated, flash infested slow-loading joke. I'm not going to sit around watching loading screens for this crap.


----------



## JPH (Mar 31, 2008)

None.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 1, 2008)

None, how many votes is that?


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 1, 2008)

GameFaqs. Great FAQs, not so great forums.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

All of those sux


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> All of those sux



qft


----------



## NeoWoeN (Apr 1, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qft²


----------



## fischju (Apr 1, 2008)

GameFAQs	[ 100 ] 	 [68.49%]

*kills self*


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## scubersteve (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL! THAT'SO PUNNY THAT I THINK IT NEEDS SOME DESU!

DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU


----------



## Dylan (Apr 1, 2008)

cnet are a bunch of wieners


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> cnet are a bunch of dickpenises and donkeyballs


----------



## Minox (Apr 1, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> > cnet are a bunch of dickpenises and donkeyballs


Funny, 'cause it's true


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 1, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that'a what i said in my ming =D


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 1, 2008)

cnet bought gbatemp? wtf happened and why is there no news topic about it?


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2008)

Mehdi said:
			
		

> cnet bought gbatemp? wtf happened and why is there no news topic about it?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80594


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 1, 2008)

April Fools Jokes on March 31 = EPIC FAIL!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 1, 2008)

cant believe so many voted for gamefags


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> cant believe so many voted for gamefags



I clicked Null vote. None of them are even worth visiting.


GameFAQs is for people who don't know how to play games.

Gamespot is for people who like reading biased reviews.


Never even heard of the others.


----------



## gambit420 (Apr 1, 2008)

Gbatemp, if this cnet s*** is for real i would like to say it was a funny time with this board and some of its members! 
Lost one of my nearly daily visited pages! RIP!!!!!!

The person who arranged this s***, you should get hung with a wiimote and penetraded with one million razer sharp ds styluses!!!!

PS: It was a good time!

Opium i see you reading, what happend????


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 1, 2008)

Gamefaqs is excellent and has a good comunity plus the FAQS and guides are superb


----------



## xalphax (Apr 1, 2008)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> Gamefaqs is excellent and has a good comunity plus the FAQS and guides are superb



im sorry, but the testing area is gone...

...and the "sarcasm topic" with it


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like gamefaqs cause of the walkthough


----------



## tjas (Apr 1, 2008)

I must say, gbatemp


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 1, 2008)

gamefaqs


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Apr 1, 2008)

None.
Why no option like i hate cnet?


----------



## tjas (Apr 1, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the sarcasm topic


----------



## hobotent (Apr 1, 2008)

If I was gay I'd like one of those, but I'm not gay, so...
/leave gbatemp


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 1, 2008)

MOVE CNET, GET OUT THE WAY!


RIP gbatemp


----------



## nephdj (Apr 1, 2008)

I voted gamespot for a laugh, im suprised so many people voted seriously


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 1, 2008)

This thread is meant to be _funny_ b/c gbatemp.net is not listed, secretly transporting the message than gbatemp is not actually part of cnet and its an april fools joke - are there really people who don't get it?


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 1, 2008)

Any C-Net site that gets non-stopped firebombed back to oblivion, I don't care if it's a joke or not.  The C_Net A.P.R.I.L. crew need to die a f #c king horrible alcohol and coke induced deaths from a Death Proof-like head-on crash with limb flying and the whole bit


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm a communist. Har Har Har!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 1, 2008)

I like gamespot it's got a lot of good reviews.


----------



## tanooki (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the new top bar I can now visit all those cool sites just by accidentally clicking the links.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

I like Cnet and it means

Communistas net


----------



## Mars (Apr 1, 2008)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> Gamefaqs is excellent and has a good comunity



While I agree the FAQs and guides are solid, I really hope you're being sarcastic with your remark about the community.
From what I've heard, the GameFAQs forums are downright horrible. The moderation lackluster, and the members post meaningless topics.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 1, 2008)

I vote GBAtemp. But of course, it is not really owned by cnet.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 21, 2008)

GameFAQS is the best but it was better before cnet


----------



## Urza (May 21, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> GameFAQS is the best but it was better before cnet


STOP.

BUMPING.

OLD.

TOPICS.


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

i hate them all
well...except for GameFAQ's .. damn that site is very helpful |:


----------

